# Поиск и предложение работы > Работа в Москве и московской области > Ищу работу >  Вокалистка и Гитарист!

## Nomart

Дуэт ищет оплачиваемую занятость, репертуар от джаза до шансона.

8 964 762 0017

----------


## Nomart

В репертуаре от эстрады до джаза. 
8 964 762 0017

----------


## Annon

В этой теме не ищут, а предлагают работу))). Попросите модераторов перенести в раздел "Ищу".

----------


## Nomart

Девушка, эстрадно-джазовый вокал. 

Репертуар: зарубежные, российские танцевальные поп-хиты, салон, Джаз, немного шансона и востока.

Интересует оплачиваемая занятость: ресторан, клуб, кавер-бэнды, фолк-коллективы. Возможна работа вместе с опытным гитаристом. Без проблем отработаю соло с ноутбуком :) или в команде.

Имеется опыт ведения мероприятий от мальчишников до концертов. Сбор сценария, сбор концертной программы. 

Моб.тел.: 8 964 762-00-17
Marasoul@mail.ru

----------


## Nomart

Девушка, эстрадно-джазовый вокал. 

Репертуар: зарубежные, российские танцевальные поп-хиты, салон, Джаз, немного шансона и востока.

Интересует оплачиваемая занятость: ресторан, клуб, кавер-бэнды, фолк-коллективы. Возможна работа вместе с опытным гитаристом. Без проблем отработаю соло с ноутбуком :) или в команде.

Имеется опыт ведения мероприятий от мальчишников до концертов. Сбор сценария, сбор концертной программы. 

Моб.тел.: 8 964 762-00-17
Marasoul@mail.ru

----------


## Nomart

Профессиональный взрослый гитарист ищет работу/подработку в кавер-, джаз-бэндах. Составит компанию в дуэте, трио. Можно на замены. 
Акустика, электро. Все примочки имеются. 
Предпочитаеме жанры: джаз, блюз, поп, диско, рок-н-ролл, авторская, романсы, народная, этническая, рок, джаз-рок, фьюжн, фанк.

8 909 669 56 99

----------

